

Social network Ello gets boost after Facebook boots drag queens - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/09/25/social-network-ello-gets-boost-after-facebook-boots-drag-queens/

======
kolev
How many more times do we need to hear about Ello here, really?

